# Obsessed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is yet another puzzle to take your mind, if you have one left after Samorost, off of the politics issues. 



http://www.haluz2.net/


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, done. Not quite as good as either of the Samorost ones. 

Was the music any good? (My speakers are toast and I cannot hear any sounds on my PC.)


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.haluz2.net/


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I couldn't get past the combination lock deal at the start. 

Did like the little guys perpetual motion generator though. 

Music were not terrible.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Each of the boxes of the lock has 4 settings, you have to try all the combinations until you find the one that works. It is boring and tedius even though there are only 256 possible combinations (4x4x4x4=256) 

I click the right-most one once, then click the wheel and repeat that "pair of clicks" 4 times or until I see the starting symbol again. Then I click the box just to the left once and repeat the 4 "pair of clicks" sequence of the right-most box. Repeat that for each single click of the second box and then repeat all of that for each successive click of the next box to the left. And, obviously, do it all again for each successive click of the left-most box. 

Unfortunately, I randomly clicked some of the boxes at the start before I started a logical sequence to finding the combination so I have no idea how far from the initial setting the actual combination is. I think I then went through about 70 clicks to get it to work. 

NOW, I wish I could remember what the combination was! If I ever play it again I will have to write down what the sequence of the symbols are. 

Quite frankly, the game was not worth the effort. Too many "screens" are just a 15 to 30 second animation of the character traveling from one place to the next and several screens had only one puzzle to solve and it was not all that difficult. Basically it manages to create some high anticipation, but never actually gets there. Some of the puzzles are 5th grade bathroom humor... getting the baby bird to eat a bug so it will poop in a cup... tee hee hee the birdy pooped! tee hee hee.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

or you could click on the rodent hiding under the mushroom thingy above the cave and then click on the pullchain and read the combination of off of the door that the light shows....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DougArcher on 08/08/2008 3:20 PM
or you could click on the rodent hiding under the mushroom thingy above the cave and then click on the pullchain and read the combination of off of the door that the light shows....





/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Very good Doug. It took me awhile to get that one.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone get passed the guy with the I-pod?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya gotta pick the right music and then raise him up higher.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Ipod? What Ipod?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There is some big-eyed elfin creature sitting in front of a keyhole that you have to move. He has a huge set of headphone on his (its) head and a small controller in one hand. Calling it an "iPod" is just a derogatory modernism to describe it.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yea, I did see that. I didn't get your humor at first. Thanks.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I made it through six or eight screens before my computer told me it had enough. 

Looks like Rube Goldberg had a big hand in designing many of the puzzles and mechanisms. 

I find myself wondering about the little dudes 'scale': either there be a lot of giant sized flora and fauna in that corner of the world or this guy is less than a foot tall. I dunno...maybe he's about 1/12th or 1/8th scale?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, quite Rube Goldberg-ish.  

As for "scale"... The little guy is the same size as some of the insects! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

I suppose the designers saw how "G-scale" is done and acted accordingly. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I got as far as the witch in the tree tasting whatever from her cauldron, and getting her hand on the lever up and down. The Regal Interesting!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

She sure is fast with that hand, ain't she? ya gotta get her brew spiked with something halucinogenic to slow that hand down! 

The designers must be English... the switch is up for Off and down for On.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

now i am to the cave where he is standing, and jaw like buckets are trying to reach him HELP I cant seem to go any farther??????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I only made it as far as the old dude in the rocking chair before my cranky computer told me it had enough.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Put on your Rocky Rocket Pants as worn as the hero in "Rocky Rocket Pants" and Junior Birdman yourself outta there! 

No, wait, that was a fictional character and you don't have any Rocky Rocket Pants... never mind. 

While one of the claw like buckets is extended, take a leap of faith. 

You can rock the old man and use his cane to pump the first of the three cylinders... Of course the system will lose pressure too fast to do any good, but it is a start on things.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, I'm stuck with the fish and the battery-looking contraption. 

On the rocking chair dude, there's a valve between the first and second cylinders. Close that to pump up the middle cylinder, then climb aboard. Open the valve to climb on the lift. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Electrocute the fish with the one-eyed monster's hair dryer. 

Of course, if you haven't even seen the one-eyed monster then ring his doorbell with the battery setup.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you know that there is Haluz 1. It preceeds the version we are all playing. That was obvious/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

Here is the url, www.haluz.eu/1/


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nurtz! I can't get off the first screen, if there are any more. 

The bird has the satelite dish, the cheese can be drug from the smoke house, but not left anywhere, I can get the mouse to poke its head out and I can cause the dandylion flowers to close when the mouse is over them. 

Now what?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

www.haluz.eu/1/ 
http://www.haluz.eu/1/


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I'm past the 1st screen! (Stupid game!) 

Edit: And done. 

Disjointed uselessness... but adictive... somebody oughtta do one with a RR theme!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Semper Vaporo for making these posts a very enjoyable read. First, I had to laugh with your reference to an Ipod as a "derogatory modernism". Then again with "disjointed uselessness"./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Of course I wasted an afternoon/evening playing haluz2 too! 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

In Haluz 1, I am able to get to the screen where the large lizard like being pops his head out of the ground and eats our hero. I figured out how to get the lizard to caugh him back up. On my first try, I was able to get our hero on his way riding the snail into the next screen. But since I cannot save the place where I last left off, I have to start at the beginning of the game each time. And I can't rember what I did to get the fishing rod and lantern into the hands of our hero as he rides off into the next scene.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok In #2 I made it to the mechanical crab but can't get into the bubble? I did it once before and forgot what I did.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Boyz I the Regal made it to THE END!!!! after leaving for one day and coming back to the game I finally finished it. Not easy the one eyed fish and the fish with the wand on his head and the crab gave me the most fits, but finally figured out. THE END The Regal/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

just finished the other game I thought was shorter but harder than the first, but the AIRPLANE brought the satellite dish back to the [email protected]!!!!!! HEE Hee Hee hee The Regal/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif" border=0>" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif" border=0>


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 08/12/2008 8:45 PM
Well Boyz I the Regal made it to THE END!!!! after leaving for one day and coming back to the game I finally finished it. Not easy the one eyed fish and the fish with the wand on his head and the crab gave me the most fits, but finally figured out. THE END The Regal/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif" border=0>





Ha, you think that is a great accomplishment? Now try Haluz 1 ! 

www.haluz.eu/1/ 

I got through Samorost 1 & 2, then Haluz 2. Then I found out that there was a 1 that came before the 2.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

heh madman look at the post above yours i finished #1 right after #2 it was shorter to me but seemed harder!!!!!! See the post where the airplane brought the dish back home?????? The Regal/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll eat my words.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Uncle! I give up! How do you get past the stupid crab?!?!?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif" border=0> 
I can't find any options to even press except for the two claw buttons.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Crab" is actually a conveyance. Like I said in a previous reply, you need to take a "leap" of faith while it is reaching out to you.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

stuck at the crab :-(


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

finally made it past that crab. finished the game


----------

